# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Một số lưu ý khi du lịch tại "thiên đường mua sắm" Quảng Châu - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

_(Du lịch Trung Quốc) - Quảng Châu là thủ phủ của tỉnh Quảng Đông được mệnh danh là thiên đường mua sắm của thế giới. Sẽ thật thú vị nếu được trải nghiệm du lịch tại đây._

*Ngôn ngữ*

Người Quảng Châu nói tiếng Quảng Đông, cũng khá gần tiếng Việt nên những từ mượn tiếng Hán của tiếng Việt, người Quảng Châu vẫn hiểu được. Chẳng hạn muốn ăn mì vằn thắn, bạn chỉ cần nói: vằn thắn mì, giọng lơ lớ đi là người bán hàng biết ngay.

*Giao thông*

Ở Quảng Châu có đầy đủ các loại hình giao thông, từ hàng không, tàu thủy, tàu điện, xe điện, xe bus, tàu điện ngầm… rất thuận tiện.

Thông thường những người đi du lịch đến đây thường chọn xe taxi làm phương tiện giao thông chính. Xe taxi ở Quảng Châu không bị làm giá theo kiểu VN mà có giá thống nhất, vì thế đi taxi rất thoải mái, nhưng hầu hết tài xế đều không biết ngoại ngữ.


Tuy nhiên, đi xe taxi thì tốn kém hơn đi tàu điện ngầm. Từ ngoại ô vào thành phố, vé tàu khoảng 3 tệ, trong khi taxi là 30 - 35 tệ. Nếu bạn muốn đi tàu điện ngầm thì cách duy nhất là bạn phải biết tiếng Trung và có người hướng dẫn. Các điểm đến đều được ghi bằng chữ Trung Quốc, rất ít nơi được ghi bằng tiếng Anh.

*Ăn, ở*

Quảng Châu cũng là thiên đường ẩm thực của Trung Quốc. Ẩm thực ở đây có cái hay là rất gần với Việt Nam. Tại đây, bạn có thể thưởng thức những món ăn có nhiều ở Việt Nam như: khâu nhục bò (lợn), rau cải xào, mì vằn thắn, gà luộc, gà kho, riêu cá… với giá rất rẻ.

Đặc trưng của Trung Quốc là vùng nào thì dùng đồ uống của vùng đấy. Vì vậy, nếu muốn uống bia ở Quảng Châu, hãy gọi bia Thanh Đảo. Đây là loại bia ngon tuyệt vời, giá lại cực “hữu nghị”.

Khách sạn ở Quảng Châu thường rất đẳng cấp, nhưng hầu như lúc nào cũng kín phòng. Bạn không đặt trước thì khó có thể thuê được. Giá phòng đã bao gồm ăn sáng. Nhưng khuyến cáo là ăn sáng ở đây lại rất dở (chủ yếu là cháo, củ cải trắng, trứng luộc, sữa…).

Bạn phải trả tiền thuê phòng trước. Nếu bạn thuê phòng loại 200 tệ, bạn phải có 200 tệ nữa để đặt cọc. Sau khi nhân viên khách sạn kiểm phòng, thấy không vấn đề gì thì khách sạn sẽ trả lại bạn 200 tệ.

Lần đầu đến khách sạn, với những loại đồ vừa phải, bạn nên tự xách. Nếu để lễ tân xách giúp lên phòng, bạn sẽ mất số tiền tips từ 10 tệ trở lên.

*Tham quan*

Quảng Châu có rất nhiều phong cảnh đẹp, trên bến dưới thuyền và những con phố đan xen tạo cho thành phố này nét đẹp hiếm có.

Bạn có thể rảo bước cạnh những con sông, tham quan công viên, đến với phố Bắc Kinh để chứng kiến một con đường được làm từ thế kỷ thứ 11. Một điều rất thú vị là đến Quảng Châu, bạn sẽ gặp rất nhiều người Việt sang đây mua hàng (hoặc đặt hàng) về bán. Chủ yếu là người Hải Phòng, Hà Nội.

*Mua sắm*

Được mệnh danh là thiên đường mua sắm nên không nơi nào dễ dàng mua sắm như Quảng Châu. Hầu như con phố nào ở thành phố này cũng có cửa hiệu, siêu thị hay chợ.

Ở đây, muốn mua gì cũng được, từ cái kim, sợi chỉ đến máy tính, ô tô. Khu vực chợ được nhiều người Việt thích đến là chợ Bạch Mã. Chợ này bán rất nhiều quần áo, nhiều loại đẹp và giá cũng rất rẻ. Bạn thoải mái được mặc cả mà không sợ gì cả, cho dù cửa hàng vừa mới mở. Khi mặc cả, hãy hạ giá xuống nhiều lần vì chợ này cũng nổi tiếng về nói thách. Điểm hấp dẫn ở chợ Bạch Mã là không sử dụng ma nơ canh mà toàn người mẫu thật. Thậm chí kể cả cửa hàng đồ nội y cũng có người mẫu thử cho bạn.

Hàng điện tử ở Quảng Châu nhiều vô cùng. Bạn có thể tìm mua điện thoại di động, máy tính rất dễ dàng. Hàng xịn chỉ có ở trong siêu thị và có thương hiệu của nhà sản xuất, còn ngoài ra, hầu hết là hàng rởm. Iphone 4 Trung Quốc, giá ở Quảng Châu khoảng 700- 800 tệ (tương đương khoảng hơn 2 triệu VNĐ).

Muốn mua điện thoại di động, hãy hỏi người trong khách sạn, nếu tự đi tìm, bạn cũng sẽ tìm được, nhưng ở đây, bạn khó lòng mua được một chiếc điện thoại loại tốt mà chỉ có thể mua được linh kiện, vì hầu hết chợ bán điện thoại là bán linh kiện.

Ngoài ra, các loại chăn, ga, gối, đệm, rèm cửa, khăn phủ bàn được bán rất nhiều, bạn tha hồ lựa chọn với đủ màu sắc khác nhau. Quảng Châu là nơi sản xuất nhiều loại đồ hiệu làm nhái. Muốn mua, bạn cứ đến phố Bắc Kinh. Những chiếc túi giả y chang đồ xịn giá cũng chỉ bằng 1/3 đồ hiệu.

*An ninh*

Quảng Châu là nơi buôn bán nên là nơi đến của rất nhiều người trên thế giới, trong đó những kẻ chuyên trộm cắp, móc túi. Họ xuất hiện khắp nơi. Vì vậy đi Quảng Châu bạn phải thật cẩn thận với ví (bóp), túi xách của mình. Hãy chú ý đến những người da đen hay lảng vảng ở các nơi mua sắm, đó rất có thể là những kẻ móc túi điêu luyện. Nếu bạn sơ xuất, chỉ trong tích tắc bạn sẽ không còn gì.


_Nguồn:  aFamily.vn_


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------

